

Simpler, Easier (2007) - tel
http://augustss.blogspot.com/2007/10/simpler-easier-in-recent-paper-simply.html

======
seanmcdirmid
The Chinese word for simple is 简单 (jiandan) while easy is 容易 (rongyi). The
words can be combined into 简易 (jianyi) that literally means "simple easy". And
this linguistic efficiency is why the Chinese will eventually take over the
world, I guess.

It really is a pitty that blogspot is blocked by the GFW.

~~~
tel
And you could write 简简易易 to emphasize it—given that this post is exactly an
intensification of the original "Simple, Easy!" paper, I think that's
appropriate :)

And for those suffering under the GFW,
[https://gist.github.com/tel/7ad4dafb6c39221fc773](https://gist.github.com/tel/7ad4dafb6c39221fc773)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I'm on Beijing Telecom right now; a lot of things not normally blocked by the
normal GFW are blocked on this network (like gist).

